# Where does STALKER save games?



## MadCow (Feb 12, 2008)

I just installed Vista and want to transfer my STALKER saves to it, but I can't figure out where it saves them. In XP it saved them in "documents and settings\*USERNAME*\stalker-shoc" but I tried starting a new game and saving and the folder's not in my *USERNAME* folder. Where else could it save?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 12, 2008)

Look at the filenames in XP and use the search function in Vista to find those files?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 12, 2008)

Check here:

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Shared Documents\STALKER-SHOC


Also check:  C:\Users\Public\Documents\STALKER-SHOC


----------



## MadCow (Feb 12, 2008)

But there's no all users folder in Vista, its just my username, Default and Public. I tried searching for stalker-shoc and found nothing, trying all.sav now.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 12, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Also check:  C:\Users\Public\Documents\STALKER-SHOC



Neither the above exists?


----------



## MadCow (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I copied a backup to there, gonna see if it's the right one though.

EDIT: Nevermind, I copied one to Public, there's nothing in Public documents.

EDIT2: Found it in my old window installation drive.  What the hell is it doing there?


----------

